# The Cuba Tourists Never See



## longknife (Oct 8, 2015)

More pix @ The Cuba tourists never see – in pictures


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 8, 2015)

Could make the same arguement for Mexican destinations vs empoverished areas.  Places cruise ships stop at, or Spring Breakers flock to every year aren't the parts the illegals come from.


----------



## longknife (Jan 18, 2016)

“Normalization” won't do a damned thing to help these people. If you want to see what life in Cuba is really like, click on this link and view the 44 photos @ http://www.havanatimes.org/?p=116142


----------

